# Building Collapse



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2016)

http://www.argusleader.com/story/ne...-rescued-downtown-building-collapse/94821244/

Sad for the workers family, this had disaster written all over it.


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2016)

Always best to demo a masonry wall from the bottom up.......Or at least the most exciting way, but you better be prepared to run. My guess is very unskilled and uneducated workers with no competent supervision.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2016)

http://www.keloland.com/news/articl...ks-out-for-first-time-since-building-collpase


----------



## tmurray (Dec 14, 2016)

You can clearly see the OWSJ are supported on the masonry wall in the photo. I don't know how you can make a mistake like this.


----------

